# HELP new med Lamictal ?



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay I have tried 8 different antideprssants. I started with a new Dr and she talked to me about ALL the reactions I have had/. She put me on a LOW dose of Remeron. I also have been on it for 2 hell weeks. I get BAd anxiety from antidepressants. I freak at the little things. I feel like a little noise it REALLY loud and like it eletricutes my brain and gives me more jitters, anxiety, jumpy feelings. SO Now she wants to try thie Lamictal. It is for Depression end of Manic-bipolar. I have NOT been dx'd bipolar BUT she feels there is nore going on then just depression. After reading up on it I AM SCARED TO DEATH TO TAKE IT. This rash that can happen, sounds like you could up in the hospital. Anyone ever try any meds for bipolar disorder? Manic? Ever tried this Lamotrigine? Any reactions ? side affects?Thanks Kat


----------



## emlee (Mar 23, 2008)

I have taken Lamictal. The side effect I experienced was blurred vision, which was not very compatable with driving. It definitely brought me out of the horrible depression though when none of the SSRIs were working.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

well it has done not a thing for me. Darn I was so hoping it would work


----------



## wonderdogs (Dec 31, 2008)

I am epileptic and I take Lamictal to control my seizures. It's mood altering effects have also helped my anxiety and depression. I was able to stop taking my other antidepressant that was causing weight gain and drowsiness. The key is to wean slowly onto a theraputic dose, then the patient will know early if they are allergic to it and have only a minor reaction and can discontinue immediately. It took me 6 weeks to wean onto a theraputic dose, therefore Lamictal is not a medication that gives you instant relief. Also the theraputic dose can range from 150mg-400mg per day so you may require more time to find a dose that works for you. The one thing about Lamictal that I learned the hard way is that you are very photosensitive. I went on vacation and spent a day in my swimsuit on a boat and I got a horrible heat rash! So now I wear SPF 55 all the time and cover up if I am in the direct sun for prolonged periods.


----------

